# Morphe Brushes..?



## mrsf10 (Apr 10, 2011)

...has anyone heard of these? or  used these?? i need good brushes, and i simply cannot invest in MAC ones at the moment :/ 
  	I've seen the sigma's and heard they are good..but stumbled upon the morphe site, and figured I'd ask on here!!

http://morphebrushes.com/

  	the studio and backstage and pink series look good.


----------



## SweetMom528 (May 8, 2011)

These remind me too much of Crown Brushes with about the same price. I own 50+ Crown brushes and love them. Ive had brushes by MAC & Sigma and Crown are great dupes to these. prices are reasonable and i rather save my money for other things.


----------



## dash4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Morphe brushes will be on hautelook tomorrow.. 

  I have ordered 3x and want to share my thoughts.

  If the Rose gold set in a leather case is in stock.. grab it - it is my favorite set I have purchased. ( $12 when I bought it )

  M330 crease brush is AWESOME..   It was priced at $2 and I wish I would have bought 10 (okay, like 6).. I did buy 3 though..

  Candy Apple Red set (8 brushes) - I like this set.. it was $12 and worth it (particularly like the crease brush)
  Jumbo fan brush - this is just..okay. it was $9 - I personally would not recommend..  it is misshapen and sort of cheaply made.

  18 piece sable brush set - it is okay - I like the two bigger brushes and a crease brush in the set, but I would pass (priced at $24)

  18 piece professional set - NOT good.. especially the large black brush in the set.. it bleeds black like crazy - I kept washing it over and over hoping it would stop, but it never did and I gave up.. ( $24 )

  10 piece vegan set ( it is blue and pink ) - TERRIBLE.. do NOT buy.. it is awful (was priced at $15 - not worth even that)

***Prices might vary - I am quoting the prices I paid for it in previous hautelook campaigns***


----------



## dash4 (Aug 6, 2015)

EDIT to update:

  I also purchased eyeshadow palettes:

  35 Color Matte palette $15.00  <==update..not that big of a fan of this palette..or Morphe MATTES in general
  35 Color Taupe palette $15.00 <--- update.. still LOVE it.
  35 Color Bling palette $15.00

  I like all of these palettes - I normally do not buy these bulk type eyeshadow palettes, but decided to give them a chance after hearing rave reviews on YT.. ( I know a lot are sponsored, but decided to try them anyway)..   They are worth it, IMO..  very buttery smooth. pigmented and blendable) ..The bling is my least favorite..

  The Morphe gel eyeliner is garbage.. I do not recommend.. ($9 included an eyeliner brush)..

  The Morphe glow bronzer palette is actually pretty good.. it has a mix of colors and finishes..  I think it would work for light to medium skintones.. ($15) <--- Update .. I do not use this as bronzer.. I use it as shadow.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 19, 2015)

Morphe will be on hautelook today!


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

I really want to know more about Morphe brushes! I have honestly never heard of the brand before


----------

